# WOW! River Rise



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Next week I will be back in the swamp trying to locate some of those deep holes I found on squirrel hunting expeditions down dry slough beds.


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

Didn't realize we got that much rain.


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

The difference in 11 and 12 feet is being able to hunt and and swimming.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

hsiF deR said:


> The difference in 11 and 12 feet is being able to hunt and and swimming.


I think you are right about that. We got more rain coming and if the predictions holds true the squirrels will be staying in the tree tops and the fish will scatter into the woods. Good time to start learning how to fish the back-water. Folks who know how do very well.


----------



## Geezer (Mar 30, 2014)

The river graph for Milligan is now showing 1.64. The prediction for Saturday at about 3 AM is 7.7. Even though the Weather people have predicted much more, my rain guage shows that we only got a total of .8 inches of rain in the last week. I spend a lot of time being mad at weather people (trying to plan for fishing) because the only thing they seem to be able to accurately predict is a major high pressure or a major low pressure area & sometimes they miss badly on that. Sometimes they make a drastic change in the predicted weather within an hour of when it is supposed to happen. I think they often go outside & look, to make their changes, just as any common goober can do.

Therefore, I'll be very surprised, if come Saturday, the river at Milligan is at 7.7. I would like to see some rain, but not that much. If they do get it right, I will probably still be mad at them because that much rain would probably mess up my sucker hole. Then I would be mad at them for getting it right when I want them to be wrong. I hope no one gets the idea that I'm hard to please.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

The big stuff is due tomorrow and Wednesday. I'm traveling Wed. pulling my boat so not looking forward to a big rain.


----------



## Mark Collins (Dec 27, 2012)

Geezer said:


> The river graph for Milligan is now showing 1.64. The prediction for Saturday at about 3 AM is 7.7. Even though the Weather people have predicted much more, my rain guage shows that we only got a total of .8 inches of rain in the last week. I spend a lot of time being mad at weather people (trying to plan for fishing) because the only thing they seem to be able to accurately predict is a major high pressure or a major low pressure area & sometimes they miss badly on that. Sometimes they make a drastic change in the predicted weather within an hour of when it is supposed to happen. I think they often go outside & look, to make their changes, just as any common goober can do.
> 
> *Therefore, I'll be very surprised, if come Saturday, the river at Milligan is at 7.7. I would like to see some rain, but not that much. If they do get it right, I will probably still be mad at them because that much rain would probably mess up my sucker hole. Then I would be mad at them for getting it right when I want them to be wrong. I hope no one gets the idea that I'm hard to please.*


*

*

Now thats FUNNY Geezer

I stay mad at the weathermen, Only job I know where you can be wrong 50% of the time and still keep your job, and they have to get a degree for this !:cursing::cursing::cursing:


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Now the prediction is 14.4 ft by Friday at Caryville Gage. When I crossed the Choctawhatchee this morning is was already up and muddy. Here in Tallahassee some streets just opened this morning after being closed a few days due to flooding. Sort of a mess with 10 inch rain. Sister went 3 days with no mail delivery. Lake Jackson is up but I'll be somewhere Friday looking for a crappie.


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

I'm gonna have to get down to Lake Seminole this weekend. The lake is rising quick, the bass bite is gonna be on fire:thumbup: Always good when it goes above action stage on the Flint River.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Jeffbro999 said:


> I'm gonna have to get down to Lake Seminole this weekend. The lake is rising quick, the bass bite is gonna be on fire:thumbup: Always good when it goes above action stage on the Flint River.



Yesterday about noon the dam was not releasing much water. Only 5 gates were open and only partially. Not sure about below the surface.


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

Thanks for the info FishWalton. 5 gates open is better than none, as the last few months they have all been closed every time we go. Hopefully more will open soon. Lake level went up almost 1' yesterday so they should be releasing soon.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

It is what it is and I can't do anything about it. I just wish I understood their reasoning behind the opening and closing of the gates on the Alabama river. There seems to be no pattern. Trying to figure out the rain is way easier that figuring out the dams. Here's my water level - the rise in my lake is about 1/4 what it is in Selma. Hoping that 27' didn't submerge the dock. 










Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

At the Lake Eufaula dam power is generated every day and there is a phone number to call for the hours. Anglers fishing crappie/bass pretty much vacate the river during generating for a ways down the river. From what they tell me the current is to hard to handle. It's just the opposite for catfishermen. They do best during power generation. 
Way on down the river 5 0r 10 mile + I don't know if it makes much difference or not. 
Not sure how high water is handled.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

What makes it hard is being between dams. The upstream dam has just as much effect as the downstream one. Easy to get a 2' rise with zero flow and it will occasionally flow upstream!

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

*Seminole*



Jeffbro999 said:


> I'm gonna have to get down to Lake Seminole this weekend. The lake is rising quick, the bass bite is gonna be on fire:thumbup: Always good when it goes above action stage on the Flint River.


Did you make it to Seminole over the week-end? When I crossed the river on hwy 90 yesterday morning at Chattahoochee all the dam gates open except 2 on the west end. Man, they water was really going. The river below the dame was raging. I didn't see any boats fishing up toward the dam, or below the bridge.


----------

